# [HOW-TO] Brzydki hak na [code] box na forum.

## SlashBeast

Od zawsze denerwowalo mnie na tym forum to, ze box z kodem nie jest scrollowany, jak ktos wkleja config kernela albo xorg.conf szlag mnie trafial ze scrollowaniem tego. Zrobilem maly hak na to, wystarczy ponizej wklejony css wrzucic w np. wtyczke stylish do firefoksa.

```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("forums.gentoo.org") {

td.code {

display: block;

overflow: auto;

max-height: 200px;

}

}
```

Jak komus chce sie pisac cos sensowniejszego, wklejcie, to co ja daje jest na szybko, ale dziala.

----------

## Belliash

Uzywam dokladnie tej wtyczki.... dziala wysmienicie... mysle ze przyda sie nie jednej osobie... osobiscie dziekuje i pozdrawiam!  :Razz: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Wolę Operę i wbudowane UserCSS

----------

## BeteNoire

Paru ludzi woli Operę, oczywiście szanujemy ich.

SlashBeast,  to zadziała z Greasemonkey?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Paru ludzi woli Operę, oczywiście szanujemy ich.
> 
> SlashBeast,  to zadziała z Greasemonkey?

 

Greasemonkey jest do javascripta a to co dalem jest na CSSa, nie sadze by w Greasemonkeyu to dzialalo.

----------

## Poe

Baaardzo fajna rzecz  :Smile:  aż przyklei się w OTW. 

dzięki.

----------

## Jacekalex

Pozwoliłem sobie "dobudować" identyczne rozwiązanie na przydługie cytaty:

```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("forums.gentoo.org") {

td.quote {

display: block;

overflow: auto;

max-height: 300px;

} 
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

